
Apple "Genius" - acangiano
http://antoniocangiano.com/2009/06/26/apple-genius/
======
teilo
There are always idiots in any organization that prides itself on superior
customer service, who provide the counter-example of the norm. This article
does a good job of showing this.

As for myself, I recently had the most extraordinary case of customer service
from my local Apple store, that dwarfs anything I have experienced from any
other company. They went above and beyond, vastly exceeding my expectations.
Since I would not expect them to do this kind of thing on a regular basis (or
they would go out of business), I won't go into any details. But man, is this
one satisfied customer.

